# Slow bass mornings...and a lost monster bowfin!



## Buzzbait (Jul 5, 2019)

Been out early two Saturdays in a row. Bass fishing has been really slow... specially yesterday morning. Got a pickeral...some crappies...and Beck got a small bass...made her happy!
Later in morning, I cast to a slurp on surface in some thin, weedy water. A larger bowfin 
smaked it hard! I thought I had it hooked well, it actually started pulling my boat around...swam by me on side...then slipped the hook. This has happened way to many times with bowfin. Almost always loose the big ones. I really don't know why...but it does happen. Any thoughts??...


----------



## LDUBS (Jul 5, 2019)

We don't have pickerels or bowfins out here, at least as far as I know. I wouldn't know one if I saw it. Though I do remember you talking about pickeral teeth in your other post. I looked at some pic's on Google. Not sure I want to deal with pickerel teeth. Haha

I haven't targeted bass for a long time. As I recall, out here this time of year, for LMB it is better early in the morning and even more better late in the day. Middle of the day gets pretty hard. Though I do pick them up fairly regularly trolling in deep water. Kind of not where you would normally target large mouths. They must be chasing bait fish.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 6, 2019)

Luck...be thankful. They're as slimy as pike with more teeth to go with it.


----------



## Buzzbait (Jul 6, 2019)

Bowfin are much more common than even I thought. I believe they live along the east coast for Maine to Florida. This part of VA has alot... including some real monsters in the chickahominy river/lake. State record is a bit over 17 lbs. I catch em when I am bass fishing...they fight like the 3rd monkey getting on the ark...very strong and hit like a train. Really strong jaws too! Bent hooks...bent split rings....tore up lure bodies.... really cool fight!


----------

